# Updated pics of my 3/4 Arab colt! **Pic Heavy**



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

A few more...


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

*bump*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

he looks gorgeous and like hes going to have quite the tail!! hah :] congrats on him!


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

Cute little fella.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Wow, he's a BIG boy for just being shy of 2 m/o!

What's his cross? Mama doesn't look Arabian.


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

SR- Mom is half Arab, half Paint. He does look big! She originally told me he was born in June but said now it was July so Im wondering if she's wring and he's nearly 3 months instead if 2? Either way I can't wait til he gets to come home!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

He's GORGEOUS!


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

He's a nice looking foal, but yeah, looks more like a coming 3 m/o than an almost 2 m/o. :wink:

When is he being weaned? Some mares wean themselves, but a lot of breeders like to wait until the foal is 5 m/o if the mare doesn't self wean.

I knew a mare that self weaned at 3 m/o. Best momma ever up until that point, but once they hit the 3 m/o mark she didn't want anything more to do with them! 

What are your plans for him? How tall does his breeder think he's going to get?


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

He'll be weaned at 4 months when he comes home. I'm plan ing on him being my next show show horse, either huntress pleasure or saddleseat depending on his attitude and natural motion. He's expected to mature to right at 15hh which would be nice. If he does get a bit shorter I'll survive though since I'm only 5'3 lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Yeah, I'm 5'1" (and shrinking) and JJ at 15.2 is the tallest horse I've ever owned. Conny was 14.1 h and Casper's 14.2. 15 h is a great height.


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

Also trying to come up with a barn name for him. I want something original. Any ideas? Here's my current list (opinions?):
Promo
Rumble
Journey
Epic
Roush
Hero
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Very handsome guy!! As for names....Im no help  I like all the ones you have on that list, lol


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

Thank you 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

What's his breeding? You say he's 3/4 Arabian, so I'm guessing the sire is a purebred? Very cute little fellow!


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> What's his breeding? You say he's 3/4 Arabian, so I'm guessing the sire is a purebred? Very cute little fellow!


Yes - sire is purebred (Straight Polish) and dam is half/half paint (no clue on paint bloodlines) and arabian (mostly Egyptian).

Colt's Pedigree:
Fvf Buzzes Like Neon Arabian


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Very nice sire line! Whatever he does, he ought to be very good at it, sire line alone just screams ATHLETE.


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

Thank you! I'm very proud of his top lines and I'm hoping the egyptian on bottom will do a tad bit of refining without the hot attitude. I really wish I could have gone pure Arab but I did have a price range to stick to so I did the best I could with it  hoping he becomes everything I want!


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

2 more pictures they sent me this past week! The man beside him is about 5'8" (I would assume closer to 5'9" in shoes). He will be 4 months on 10/10!


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Looks like he's grown a ton!!!! 

Hes adorable Poco!!! Im secretly hoping hubby will let me get another baby LOL


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

He's gotten huge. Can't wait to see him in person again!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## haleylvsshammy (Jun 29, 2010)

He's too cute! I LOVE Arabs! I have an almost 2 1/2 year old Arab and I got him when he was 18 months. It has been such an amazing experience to see him grow up, I'm sure you'll have a great time watching him grow up! He is just darling and looks crazy athletic, not to mention beautiful!


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Awwww he's adorable, congrats!!! :smile:


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana (Apr 10, 2011)

WOW What a GORGEOUS boy!!!!!! You are so lucky, congrats!


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

He's quite the looker! Looks like he's got a personality to go with it  looking forewards to more updates! He's adorable.


----------

